

Dollar Seen Losing Global Reserve Status - mmaunder
http://www.google.com/#q=site%3Aft.com+%22Dollar+seen+losing+global+reserve+status%22&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=ivnsu&source=univ&tbm=nws&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=OoIJTofmMMOutweCople&ved=0CCkQqAI&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f8568ea5fb71ba27&biw=1842&bih=1133

======
mmaunder
Sorry about the news.google link, but it's the easiest way to get non-
subscribers past the paywall i.e. you gotta go via Google.

------
anigbrowl
...over the next 25 years - big whoop. We nee to make changes in our economy
but there are long-term shifts in the competitive landscape that suggest the
dollar probably shouldn't be the exclusive reserve currency anyway; attempts
to maintain it as such may even be inflationary to some extent. The long post-
war boom has been over for several decades now, and the future is currency
baskets, SDRs, currency blocs, and eventually a universal currency.

------
ars
They've been saying this for as long as I can remember reading the news.

Never actually happens, but they never stop saying it.

